# Italy from the sky - L'Italia vista dal cielo



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Some pics of Italian cities and villages from the sky!*


_*Just aerial views will be included in this thread! Enjoy!_


*Florence


Postcard from Florence por angelicchiatrullall (yeppa!), no Flickr

*
Aerial View of the Cathedral, Florence, Italy por Striderv, no Flickr


The Long Road por M Champagne, no Flickr


Florence, Italy  por garyhebding, no Flickr


Florence * Aerial View por * andrew, no Flickr


View from Florence's Duomo. por Rob Roy 06, no Flickr


Florence * Duomo * Aerial view por * andrew, no Flickr


Aerial View of Florence por wenzday01, no Flickr


Aerial view of the Duomo por yipinroma, no Flickr


Firenze por Adi Vastano, no Flickr


aerial view of Florence 5 por permanently scatterbrained, no Flickr


Panorama Firenze (visuale dal Duomo) por Federico Lentini, no Flickr


Aerial view por Paul Albertella, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Venice*


St Mark's Basilica, Venice por KatieHarker, no Flickr


Venice - Aerial View por Joseph Hollick, no Flickr


Venice from St Mark's Campanile por haelio, no Flickr









Copyrights: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ricardotg/4716045268/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Aerial Venezia por 3dphoto.net, no Flickr


LAZZARETTO036 por venicemos, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Naples*









Copyrights: http://www.flickr.com/photos/krisdecurtis/1900278152/









Copyrights: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6531675393/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Castel Sant'Elmo / Certosa di San Martino por napoli_centrale, no Flickr


Allora è meglio che tornino le ombre.... por DamaArien, no Flickr









Copyrights: http://www.flickr.com/photos/tizianafg82/6785046929/sizes/l/in/photostream/




Napoli por remozolli, no Flickr


Bay of Naples, aerial photograph por adrian, acediscovery, no Flickr


aerial view of Naples Bay por King Midas Touch*, no Flickr


Napule e' mille culure por Fmkmkm: embracing winter, no Flickr


in the cut por le bateau ivre (...pleins les tiroirs), no Flickr


Vomero por Finizio, no Flickr


Napoli dall'alto por rossamente, no Flickr


NAPULE- SPACCANAPULE por maurodm5, no Flickr


Napoli dall'alto por bettanyfreespirit, no Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Very interesting. Thank you.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

openlyJane said:


> Very interesting. Thank you.





italiano_pellicano said:


> wow amazing


Thanks! :cheers:


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Bologna*


Bologna a cavallo degli Asinelli por Fabrizio e gli scatti, no Flickr


Bologna - Veduta aerea (centro) por Dorian Pellumbi, no Flickr


CSM105207 por cronacacity_photo, no Flickr


Veduta aerea por cockeye78, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Turin*

Su Torino por bass_nroll, no Flickr









Copyrights: http://www.flickr.com/photos/bass_nroll/sets/?&page=2









Copyrights: http://www.flickr.com/photos/bass_nroll/sets/?&page=2









Copyrights: http://www.flickr.com/photos/bass_nroll/sets/?&page=2


* torino * por peo pea, no Flickr


torino sera por starsilver86, no Flickr


Torino dall'alto por pulla1980, no Flickr


Toc Toc..Permesso..Scusate.. por Martina Caruso, no Flickr









Copyrights: http://www.flickr.com/photos/lucalphoto/6549341229/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Torino dall'alto della Mole / Turin from the Mole Antonelliana por it_outsider, no Flickr


Torino dall'alto della Mole / Turin from the Mole Antonelliana por it_outsider, no Flickr


Torino dall'alto por sonny.86, no Flickr


il Po dall'alto di Superga por kiki follettosa, no Flickr


Torino: panoramica dall'alto della Mole por Luca [redacted], no Flickr


Dall'alto della Mole por Barabba1979, no Flickr


Torino por Valetos, no Flickr


Turin sunset from the Mole por Gary73 [NO VIDEO], no Flickr


Torino, Veduta aerea - Stazione di Porta Nuova [more inside] por darko82, no Flickr


Torino dall'alto 2 por Spirok82, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Loreto, Marche*

IT-148707 001 por Iridale, no Flickr

*Duomo di Como, Lombardy*

ITALIA, Como (91) por Ambrosiana Pictures, no Flickr

*Pitigliano, Tuscany*

pitigliano (GR) 1 por emiliocelata, no Flickr

*Siena downtown*

SIENA - Vista dall'alto por ToBe.Photo, no Flickr

*Castelluccio di Norcia, Umbria*

Castelluccio di Norcia - veduta aerea dalla cresta del Redentore por fabrizio64, no Flickr

*Modena, Emilia Romagna*

Modena al tramonto por Domenico Marchi, no Flickr

*Cefalù, Sicily*

Cefalù por lorca56, no Flickr

*Montescaglioso, Basilicata*

Montescaglioso - aerea por Basilicata Turistica, no Flickr

*Reggio Calabria seafront*

Quota 1000 piedi, Reggio Calabria por BrunoPars, no Flickr

*Pietramontecarvino*








Copyrights: http://www.flickr.com/photos/leidorf/5766680598/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

impressive aerial photos of Italy...kay:


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

beautiful


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Reggio Emilia, Emilia Romagna*

oh reggio emilia por papoto, no Flickr

*Manaro sul Panaro, Emilia Romagna*

Marano sul Panaro por Domenico Marchi, no Flickr

*Gangi, Sicily*








By Patrick S. Dupont, on http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...photo_id=36621225&order=date_desc&user=672461

*Pisticci, Basilicata*








Copyrights: http://www.flickr.com/photos/emanuelecristallo/3917079635/

*Molveno, Trentino*

molveno lake, miniature por >>barbara>>, no Flickr

*Sora, Latium*

Sora - Veduta aerea Lungoliri por Stefano Di Pede, no Flickr

*Bassano del Grappa,Veneto*

veduta aerea di Bassano 1 por Max Nicolodi, no Flickr

*Pescara, Abruzzo*

Pescara por salarob, no Flickr

*Ossi, Sardinia*

DSCF0247 Ossi SS Sardegna Sos Pianos Veduta Aerea cb por litoslongos, no Flickr

*Lucca, Tuscany*

Lucca veduta aerea del centro storico - By Vip por aptlucca-archivio, no Flickr

*Alassio, Liguria*

Alassio Veduta dei Tetti por tinotv, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

Linguine said:


> impressive aerial photos of Italy...kay:





nedolessej197 said:


> beautiful


Thanks for visit! :cheers:


----------



## solchante (Jan 6, 2010)

Silano said:


> *Venice*




Poveglia??
http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poveglia

:runaway::shifty:


----------



## Cbr Domes (Mar 19, 2012)

Italia, sempre quella, sempre bella! :cheers2:


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Omg nice.


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

Cbr Domes said:


> Italia, sempre quella, sempre bella! :cheers2:





gabo79 said:


> Omg nice.


:cheers:


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

solchante said:


> Poveglia??
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poveglia
> 
> :runaway::shifty:



It's Lazzaretto Vecchio island.


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Pietrapertosa, Basilicata*


pietrapertosa por Discover Basilicata, no Flickr


Pietrapertosa ( Basilicata - Southern Italy) por Goldenpixel, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Pietrabbondante, Molise* 


Immagine 1198 por PietrabbondanteBlog, no Flickr


Immagine 1150 por PietrabbondanteBlog, no Flickr


Immagine 1162 por PietrabbondanteBlog, no Flickr


Immagine 1158 por PietrabbondanteBlog, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Luxury Hotels in Costa Smeralda, north Sardinia*


Hotel Cala di Volpe, Costa Smeralda—Hotel Cala di Volpe aerial view por Luxury Collection Hotels and Resorts, no Flickr


Hotel Cala di Volpe, Costa Smeralda—Hotel Cala di Volpe aerial view por Luxury Collection Hotels and Resorts, no Flickr


Hotel Romazzino, Costa Smeralda—Aerial view of the hotel por Luxury Collection Hotels and Resorts, no Flickr


Hotel Romazzino, Costa Smeralda—Hotel Romazzino aerial view por Luxury Collection Hotels and Resorts, no Flickr


Hotel Pitrizza, Costa Smeralda—Hotel Pitrizza aerial view por Luxury Collection Hotels and Resorts, no Flickr


Hotel Pitrizza aerial view por Starwood Costa Smeralda, no Flickr


Hotel Cervo aerial view por Starwood Costa Smeralda, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Cervo, Liguria*


Cervo ,chiesa dei corallini. 1988 por francisuao, no Flickr


Cervo,case strada treno mare . por francisuao, no Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

A bit of southern *Tuscany*

*Siena*


Siena 3 di aldoaldoz, su Flickr

*Monteriggioni (province of Siena)*


Tornando a Firenze 1 di aldoaldoz, su Flickr

*Portoferraio (Isola d'Elba- Livorno)*








[/url] Portoferraio - Panorama di princeofelba, su Flickr[/IMG]

*Buriano (Grosseto)*


Buriano e la Maremma Grossetana (Maremma, Tuscany, Italy) di ricsen, su Flickr

*The Maremma (Grosseto)*, with the Isola d'Elba on the background


Golfo di Follonica e Isola d'Elba sullo sfondo - Follonica's Gulf and Elba island in the background (Maremma, Tuscany, Italy) di ricsen, su Flickr


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

*Mantua 
*








Copyrights: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...sc_1150_Mantua.jpg/1024px-Dsc_1150_Mantua.jpg


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Assisi, Umbria*


Vista aerea di Assisi - aerial photo di Giancarlo Giupponi Trentino, su Flickr


Veduta aerea....o quasi! di kika_77, su Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Milano
*


Panorama Dalla Torre Branca di skymino, su Flickr


Panorama Dalla Torre Branca di skymino, su Flickr


Milano vista dall'alto di daniela.minardi, su Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Santa Maria di Leuca, the southernmost point of Apulia, where the Ionian Sea meets the Adriatic Sea.*


scontro aereo tra mari di marina remi, su Flickr

Gallipoli (Lecce), Apulia


il cielo sopra gallipoli di marina remi, su Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Morano Calabro, Calabria*









Copyrights: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jzapatamorano/3665109631/sizes/z/in/photostream/









Copyrights: http://www.mycalabria.it









Copyrights: http://www.mycalabria.it









Copyrights: http://www.mycalabria.it


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Curon Venosta and Resia lake, Trentino Alto Adige/South Tyrol*


Val Venosta por Davide Bedin, no Flickr

*Molveno, Trentino Alto Adige/South Tyrol*


Molveno e il suo lago por Claudio Morlok, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Pioraco downtown, Le Marche*


2009 Looking down on Pioraco por john at graindesign, no Flickr


*Sassocorvaro, Le Marche*


Sassocorvaro por gengish, no Flickr


IMG_7235 por Giò Rinolfi, no Flickr









Copyrights: http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&order=date_desc&user=5040780


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Ghost town of Craco, Basilicata*









Copyrights: http://www.flickr.com/photos/discoverbasilicata/4075088226/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Craco por Basilicata Turistica, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Civitella del Tronto, Abruzzo*









Copyrights: http://turismo.provincia.teramo.it/territory/towns-and-villages/civitella-del-tronto-1

*Opi, Abruzzo*


Opi por faricci, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Valle del Lys, Aosta Valley*


Un mare di nuvole... ("4 giorni sopra i 4000 del Monte Rosa" - Valle del Lys, Valle d'Aosta - Vallée d'Aoste) por Sisto Nikon (Francesco Sisti), no Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Chioggia, Veneto*









Copyrights: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/293728167/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Copyrights: http://www.flickr.com/photos/leidorf/1344489771/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Cannero Riviera on Lake Maggiore shore, Piedmont*


Cannero Riviera por raipra, no Flickr


Lago Maggiore Cannero- Riviera 190 por juergen.mangelsdorf, no Flickr


tiled roofs in Cannero Riviera por renidens, no Flickr


In da pool por storvandre, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Castelnuovo Val di Cecina, Tuscany*


40_8125 SU CD-0087 Castelnuovo Val di Cecina por gal_etruria, no Flickr


Castelnuovo val di Cecina 02 por gal_etruria, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Caprarola and Farnese Palace, Latium*









Copyrights: http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=50798732&order=date_desc&user=5765817









Copyrights: http://www.solotravel.it/01022010/palazzo-farnese-di-caprarola-grande-fascino-rinascimentale/3185


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Lago Iseo, Lombardy*


Lago d'Iseo di LinoOlmoStudio, su Flickr


Monteisola di LinoOlmoStudio, su Flickr

Lake Iseo..tilt shift?


MARONE (lago d'iseo) loc. trenta passi di LinoOlmoStudio, su Flickr

*La Presolana*, pre-alpine peak in Lombardy, "only" 2500m asl, but still impressive


Presolana di LinoOlmoStudio, su Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

density of *Napoli
* 


NEWYORK april2011 di Goldenpixel, su Flickr


San Martino Museum and Sant'Elmo Castle di Goldenpixel, su Flickr

*Mount Vesuvius*


Istanbul2010 di Goldenpixel, su Flickr

*Serapide Temple, Pozzuoli (Napoli)*


Serapide Temple ( Macellum)(- Pozzuoli di Goldenpixel, su Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Bergamo: Città Alta*, Lombardy


Bergamo città alta di LinoOlmoStudio, su Flickr

*Catania, Sicily*


Catania porto di LinoOlmoStudio, su Flickr

*Belluno, Veneto*


Belluno di Domenico Marchi, su Flickr

*Circeo area, province of Latina, Latium*


Tonneaux over Circeo di aviopress, su Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Prata Sannita, Campania*








http://www.comune.pratasannita.ce.i...testo=2&idfoto=&fogliaClick=root1_0&fnode=0#0


*Acerenza, Basilicata*

Acerenza por Basilicata Turistica, no Flickr









http://www.aptbasilicata.it/









http://www.aptbasilicata.it/









http://www.aptbasilicata.it/









http://www.aptbasilicata.it/









http://www.aptbasilicata.it/


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

Another stunning thread made by Silano. :cheers1:



Silano said:


> *Marebbe, South Tyrol/Trentino Alto Adige*
> 
> 
> San Vigilio di Marebbe por Roberto1956, no Flickr


Beautiful place. :drool:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

Fab87 said:


> *Landscapes from the Veneto region* (Northern Italy)


Wow! amazing


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

Loro. said:


> Another stunning thread made by Silano. :cheers1:


Thank you my bird friend. You know: I'm a crazy lover of Italy.

Hope see you always here guy! :cheers: Welcome


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Numana, Le Marche*


Numana, Riviera del Conero por Turismo.Marche, no Flickr

*Cervara di Roma, Latium*


dall'alto.. por ROSSANA76 Getty Images Contributor, no Flickr


Cervara di Roma por EdSalz, no Flickr


DSC04699 por yukatafish, no Flickr


cervara di roma por encaptura, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Urbania, Le Marche*









Copyrights: http://www.centrostuditaliani.org/


Urbania l'antica Casteldurante por valeriani armando, no Flickr









Copyrights: http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=18767031&order=date_desc&user=1655545









Copyrights: http://www.urbania-casteldurante.it/index.html


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Carovilli, Molise*


Carovilli Panorama anno 2005 por Molisealberi, no Flickr









Copyrights: http://www.flickr.com/photos/joker8913/5736702542/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Copyrights: http://www.flickr.com/photos/joker8913/5736152617/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Copyrights: http://www.flickr.com/photos/joker8913/5736156209/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Carovilli Gennaio 2011 por Molisealberi, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Chianale, Piedmont*









Copyrights: http://guglielmoguliblogspostcom.blogspot.com.br/2012/01/i-borghi-piu-belli-ditalia-chianale.html


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Pentema, Liguria*


Pentema por ferruccio.medici, no Flickr


Pentema por Umberto Fistarol, no Flickr


Pentema... por Leopoldo Meozzi, no Flickr


Pentema (Liguria) por Il linguaggio degli alberi di Ciampi e Cannizzaro, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Arvier, Aosta Valley*


...verso Arvier e la Vallée... (Valgrisenche, Valle d'Aosta-Vallée d'Aoste) por Sisto Nikon (Francesco Sisti), no Flickr


Planaval in Arvier por Visit Aosta, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Asolo, Veneto*


Asolo por Andrea Mantia, no Flickr


Asolo from the Fortress por Paolo Frigolorpe, no Flickr


Asolo, vista dalla Rocca por acido nucleico, no Flickr


Asolo From La Rocca por kendrick, no Flickr


Asolo por Davide Bedin, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Rome*


Castel S.Angelo por mafalda59, no Flickr


Piazza Navona por mafalda59, no Flickr


PANTHEON por mafalda59, no Flickr


Piazza Colonna por mafalda59, no Flickr


VITTORIANO por mafalda59, no Flickr


Colosseo por mafalda59, no Flickr


BASILICA SAN PIETRO por mafalda59, no Flickr


QUARTIERI DI ROMA por mafalda59, no Flickr


Colosseo- Roma por Goldenpixel, no Flickr


KAP over the Coliseum in Rome with a Canon S95 por Pierre Lesage, no Flickr


KAP over the Coliseum in Rome with a Canon S95 por Pierre Lesage, no Flickr


Rome – Prof. Clementina Panella: Archaeological Investigations & Discoveries (2002-2008) - THE META SUDANS & THE N.E SLOPE OF THE PALATINE HILL, etc. Foto: The Colloseum Valley, the Palatine Hill & the Roman Forum. Copyright - Jim Powers (15.11.2008). por Martin G. Conde, no Flickr


Pictures from a Kite Over Rome Italy por Wind Watcher, no Flickr


sidsel i rom, juni 2005 por seier+seier, no Flickr


sidsel i rom, juni 2005 por seier+seier, no Flickr


sidsel i rom, juni 2005 por seier+seier, no Flickr


sidsel i rom, juni 2005 por seier+seier, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

*Tropea, Calabria*









Copyrights: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5204046533/sizes/l/in/photostream/









Copyrights: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5619746274/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Positano, Campania*


Positano, Italy (from above) por susani2008, no Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Lake Tramonti, Friuli
*


Lago di Tramonti di Teone!, su Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Como, Lombardy
*


Como - Il porto di _ Night Flier _, su Flickr


Como - Torre Baradello di _ Night Flier _, su Flickr

*Alps between Bergamo and Brescia*


Monte Orfano - Lago di Mergazzo di _ Night Flier _, su Flickr

*Piano Lake, Lombardy
*

Lago di Piano di _ Night Flier _, su Flickr

*Anza Valley, Lombardy
*

Valle Anza di _ Night Flier _, su Flickr

*Adda river and Lake Como*


Adda river flown in Como lake di _ Night Flier _, su Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Mezzola Lake, Lombardy*


Lago di Mezzola di _ Night Flier _, su Flickr


Lago di Mezzola di _ Night Flier _, su Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Capri, Campania: the famous Faraglioni*


Capri Faraglioni di Fabrizio La Ganga, su Flickr


Faraglioni di Capri di carmineparis, su Flickr


----------



## Loro. (Jul 30, 2010)

Silano said:


> BASILICA SAN PIETRO por mafalda59, no Flickr


Monumental Basilica di San Pietro. :cheers:


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Ragusa, Sicily*


Ragusa-Ibla, Panorama di HEN-Magonza, su Flickr

*Le Langhe, province of Cuneo, Piedmont*


Le Langhe viste da La Morra di Giorgio Dua (fuzzy_l0gik), su Flickr

*Ravenna, Emilia Romagna*


RAVENNA 19/12/2009. BUFERA DI NEVE A RAVENNA di Ravennanotizie, su Flickr


RAVENNA 19/12/2009. BUFERA DI NEVE A RAVENNA di Ravennanotizie, su Flickr

*Bolognano and mount Maiella, impressive Apennine peak, province of Pescara, Abruzzo*


Panorama C.da Musellaro - Bolognano (PE) di tony-mezzosub, su Flickr

*The shore in the province of Grosseto, Tuscany
*


Siaggia di Collelungo 02 di uomoinmare.it, su Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Val d'Adige, in the autonomous province of Trento
*


Val D'Adige di Renato A., su Flickr

*Scilla, province of Reggio Calabria, Calabria*


Scilla beach (Rc) di Luigi Strano FDV, su Flickr

*Carnia landscape, province of Udine, Friuli*


Carnia di carlocheff, su Flickr

*La Spezia, Liguria*


La Spezia dall'alto! di _Andrish_, su Flickr

*Mount Prana, province of Lucca, Tuscany*


dalla vetta del m. Prana di maxviator, su Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Girolata


Silano (2.0) said:


> Where's it? :dunno:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*










http://daybydaycorrespondence.files...-rome-tevere-castel-s-angelo-and-s-pietro.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Orta , Italy*










http://cdn.media.kiwicollection.com/media/property/PR004112/xl/004112-01-hotel-aerial.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*










http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i165/ckii96/Travel/Italy_Vatican_City_014.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venice , Italy*










http://www.funpeak.com/funnypics/venice-italy.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Milan , Italy*










http://www.visual-italy.it/media/images/big/12_foto1-milano-duomo.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Florence , Italy*










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5140/5537316468_02b6d108bb_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Lucca , Italy*










http://destinationnowdotcom.files.wordpress.com/2012/10/p1030882.jpg?w=871&h=1024


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Great Pics Of Lucca Silano


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

italiano_pellicano said:


> Girolata


We know: Girolata isn't an Italian place. Even Corsica seeming "more Italian" than French due to its geographyc position, this island is a French region. 

Please, this is an Italy's thread, and Corsican landscapes don't belong here!  I hope you understand my point! You know that your contributions will be always welcome here! :cheers:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes for sure but is in the italian geographical area


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

http://www.bike8000.it/bikeisole/italia3.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

not problem Silano , im understand :cheers:



Silano (2.0) said:


> We know: Girolata isn't an Italian place. Even Corsica seeming "more Italian" than French due to its geographyc position, this island is a French region.
> 
> Please, this is an Italy's thread, and Corsican landscapes don't belong here!  I hope you understand my point! You know that your contributions will be always welcome here! :cheers:


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

^^ But geography isn't all. History has also made its role in this context. Anyway, we know that officially and politically talking (what matter) Corsica belongs France.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes for sure but not is only geographical part of italy is the most italian island and the traditions architecture and landscaps are 100% italians , politics is not what makes a country, its history and traditions


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

italiano_pellicano said:


> not problem Silano , im understand :cheers:


I knew you wouldn't misunderstand me. :cheers1:


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Giglio Island , Italy*










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...rial_view_of_Isola_del_Giglio,_2006-06-04.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Venezia , Italy*










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5455/6999970846_20d1aec1b3_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Como , Italy*










http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5239/6924895498_9cbd9d7f7e_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Genova , Italy*


Genoa por karen axelrad (karenaxe), en Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

A tower in Lomazzo, Lombardy, Italy


Lomazzo by _ Night Flier _, on Flickr


Lomazzo by _ Night Flier _, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Lura park, Lomazzo, Lombardy, Italy


Lomazzo - Lura park by _ Night Flier _, on Flickr


Lomazzo - Lura park by _ Night Flier _, on Flickr


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

awesome


----------



## joycepaul (Jun 30, 2013)

The hard work behind this picture is commendable and I really appreciate it nice captures


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Wow! Great work here!


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

spectacular pics


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

updates


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Italy Italy Italy


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Marvellous pics! Espana and Italia from the sky, great threads for SSC!


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Riva del Garda*, cozy small town on lake Garda


Riva del Garda di ENRSIGN, su Flickr


Riva del Garda di ENRSIGN, su Flickr


Riva del Garda di foilr, su Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Lecco*

*Lecco, Lombardy
*

Lecco by night di Finsty, su Flickr


----------



## Insulateshipper (Nov 14, 2013)

Portorosa di Furnari (ME)


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

great updates


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

cool


----------



## Insulateshipper (Nov 14, 2013)

Torino, new train station Porta Suza and region Piemonte tower


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

it's the intesa sanpaolo bank HQ, not the piedmont region one.


----------



## Insulateshipper (Nov 14, 2013)

dreaad said:


> it's the intesa sanpaolo bank HQ, not the piedmont region one.


 
Yes sorry... you right. hno:


----------



## Insulateshipper (Nov 14, 2013)

Caorle, Province of Venezia


----------



## Insulateshipper (Nov 14, 2013)

Porto Giunco, Province of Cagliari


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Cefalù (PA), Sicily*












by tango- on Flickr


----------

